# Anyone willing to teach me?



## Gattsu (Oct 30, 2012)

Heya guys 

I've been thinking for a while now about learning how to draw art and stuff. I knew that, at some point, on FA I wanted to draw pictures, as I feel the stuff I want to put down are more suited to pictures rather than words. So I have been trying to draw pictures when I am in the mood for it, with little success. The only thing I have found is that I'm good at copying, by hand, pictures from my computer screen. So far I have copied a picture from the great Angrboda and a few from the amazing Mirandaleigh. However even if they turn out ok I feel as though it isn't due to my art skill and is just pure luck that they come out half-decent, also I feel as though I don't really learn anything from copying. So I decided to try and ask everywhere I can for anyone that has time to teach me the basics of drawing, and has the patience to teach a complete novice too. Because by myself I feel like I'm just trying stuff that is way above my caliber and I try to do too much at once. Its always been like that with new stuff, get someone to teach me cause otherwise I go all over the place and try to do things that don't matter yet. I think its something like I need someone to focus my mind on a task so I can do it efficiently, and not go all higgledy piggledy...

To be completely honest my drawing ability ranks, out of a total of 10, would be a meager 0.5, although I'm probably just being too harsh on myself. I can't draw circles, straight lines or even basic images like stick figures very well without a ruler or compass. I have also found that if a picture doesn't seem to be going well I lose patience with it very quickly and quit if I keep making mistakes, although if I push myself to finish it I do feel that it is worthwhile to keep going even if it doesn't look like what you're meant to draw at first. I know this looks like a lot of bad points but I want to be completely honest with you guys so that you know what you will be getting yourself into if you do decide to help me.

I know that this is a lot to ask for, as I'm asking someone to spend some of their time to teach someone like me and it may take awhile for anything to come out of it, but as someone once told me "If you don't ask, you don't get". Also I have no idea how this kinda of thing would work...maybe I draw things that the teacher has asked me to do, post it up on FA, and get feedback on it...or do it all online with a mouse and continue from there seeing as how most art is done on computer nowadays so that might be the best way to go. Although if that is the case it will probably be a lot harder to do as I'm possible worse on the computer and have never tried it so...yeah We'll just have to see what happens.

Anyway thank you for reading this post and I hope someone out there can offer their help and can get me into the drawing community.


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2012)

If you really want to learn how to draw, go buy some art books or pretend Google exists.

Practice

Fail

Continue to pracitce

Repeat until "fail" turns into something more positive.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2012)

Gattsu said:


> I can't draw straight lines



Nobody can, actually.

Anyway, go to the art section of the forum at the bottom, in tutorials and critiques, and check out the stickies, especially that one about books.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 30, 2012)

More important than books is just drawing itself.
Just draw, draw from life, your imagination. Don't type about, just do it. 

Put your work up and receive some critique on it. But all you need is a pencil and paper. Seriously.
I'll give you all the critiques I can, if you take the plunge and show us your stuff.

Dont draw with a mouse. Forget about digital tools for now.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 30, 2012)

Conker said:


> If you really want to learn how to draw, go buy some art books or pretend Google exists.
> 
> Practice
> 
> ...




That times a million.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 30, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Nobody can, actually.
> 
> Anyway, go to the art section of the forum at the bottom, in tutorials and critiques, and check out the stickies, especially that one about books.




rulers mang :V


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 30, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't redraw what other people do. You pretty much learn little to nothing that way.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 30, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever you do, don't redraw what other people do. You pretty much learn little to nothing that way.



Incorrect. Master Copies are a fine way to learn and practice. The difference is posting up copies and claiming them as your own. The only problem is if people ONLY copy other illustrations and don't do other foundational studies.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 30, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Incorrect. Master Copies are a fine way to learn and practice. The difference is posting up copies and claiming them as your own. The only problem is if people ONLY copy other illustrations and don't do other foundational studies.



This is actually a really good way to understand the foundations of art; a lot of the old masters learned this way from their predecessors. If you are close to any sort of art museum, try taking a sketchbook and going for some study sketches. Don't just try to imitate what is there either, but try to get an understanding of its composition as well. Try to steer clear of "How to draw X" books as they are quite limiting. However some can be a great jumping off point as a lot of the good ones will teach how to apply underlying structure. Aside from that, take the time to just draw from life. Go to the park, or wherever and draw what you see.

A little additional advice; Don't go blowing money on expensive supplies. It will not make you a better artist. A simple sketchbook, no.2 pencil and additional eraser (personally I loathe the pink nub at the end of the pencil) will do more good than any other fancy crap you'd find.


----------



## Gattsu (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow that is a lot of replies in a short amount of time  Thx alot for the tips guys I'll give them a try


----------



## Taralack (Oct 30, 2012)

No one is going to hold your hand and teach you how to draw, at least not for free. :V 

There are plenty of resources on the Internet, it's just a matter of you being motivated enough to teach yourself.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd teach ya, but ya wouldn't learn squat from me.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 30, 2012)

practice makes purrfect


----------



## Gattsu (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok anyone have any idea what I should start with? I was thinking about copying another picture online but would it be better to find something simple to do? Anyone know of anything things online that teach basic in drawing? stuff like that would be a tremendous help  Thx again guys for the help it means alot


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 31, 2012)

If you are determined to use the internet as a learning tool I suggest you join these forums:

http://conceptart.org/forums/forum.php

There's an incredible wealth of material and pro's who are willing to give their valuable time to 
hand out free critiques and advice. 

But as to your question. Just draw. What kind of basic info do you need? Put pencil to paper. SOLVED!

Draw a pet, or a vase with flowers or something. Draw your hand, friends,family a fursona, whatever.


----------



## mapdark (Oct 31, 2012)

Didnt you READ the whole thread? 

There are no shortcuts or "tricks".

Draw draw draw draw draw , sleep eat go to work , go back home ,draw draw draw draw draw.
Do that until the day you die.

That is all.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 31, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Incorrect. Master Copies are a fine way to learn and practice. The difference is posting up copies and claiming them as your own. The only problem is if people ONLY copy other illustrations and don't do other foundational studies.



A drawing is a persons interpretation of what they see from life. Redrawing an illustration of what someone took from life is just you drawing a copy of a copy. Drawing from life itself is the best way to learn. Sure you learn a thing or two from studying an artists techniques, but they should serve as reference and nothing more. One should focus on refining their own imagination first from what life has to offer us.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 31, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> A drawing is a persons interpretation of what they see from life. Redrawing an illustration of what someone took from life is just you drawing a copy of a copy. Drawing from life itself is the best way to learn. Sure you learn a thing or two from studying an artists techniques, but they should serve as reference and nothing more. One should focus on refining their own imagination first from what life has to offer us.



What Arshes is referring to is a master copy. Which has been a foundation for art students for a long time. You are right that that drawing from life is the best method to learn. 
But doing repainting a piece by, say, Rembrandt and trying to capture the same techniques is something that is not only recommended but is mandatory for a lot of fine art students.


----------



## Gattsu (Oct 31, 2012)

oh ok thx guys  soz for the repeat question


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> What Arshes is referring to is a master copy. Which has been a foundation for art students for a long time. You are right that that drawing from life is the best method to learn.
> But doing repainting a piece by, say, Rembrandt and trying to capture the same techniques is something that is not only recommended but is mandatory for a lot of fine art students.



I suppose for techniques, especially for painters, but for starting out, I feel like the foundations should be laid out first. You can't build a copy of a model house if you don't know how to use the tools. Such is the same with drawing.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 31, 2012)

Indeed, It's just an additional tool like any other. If you are going to copy something, don't copy some fan-art from deviantart. 
Copy one of the pro's like Mccaig or an old Master like Rembrandt. A study would be a better word than copy, but a copy is what it is.

The point of it though, is not to do it mindlessly, but hopefully teach the student something about value, composition and color use.
Plus, doing it in the same media, will also demonstrate control and technique.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 31, 2012)

I can agree with you there. When studying the body, we had to look through sketches and diagrams by loomis. I felt like i was better able to comprehend the material when our teacher brought in a live skull to study and examine.  I Always stress the importance of having a live reference because it gives what master drawings can't provide: real dimensions. Sure they give a strong illusion of depth and distance, but it's just that, an illusion. People should have a strong understanding of what they're going to draw before they draw it, even from master copies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 31, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> A drawing is a persons interpretation of what they see from life. Redrawing an illustration of what someone took from life is just you drawing a copy of a copy. Drawing from life itself is the best way to learn. Sure you learn a thing or two from studying an artists techniques, but they should serve as reference and nothing more. One should focus on refining their own imagination first from what life has to offer us.



Incorrect. You want to learn techniques as well and it's valid to use as study. You just dismissed the latter part of my response is that if it's the ONLY thing you're doing is copying to draw (it's bad). It's all part of a larger scheme. You draw from photos (but don't solely draw from those) you draw from life, you draw from imagination. 

You learn more than a thing or two. 

And quite honestly, I don't even care that much if someone is new to drawing is copying pokemon as long as they do other foundational studies. The problem with beginners or people obsessed with good results, they rely on it as the only method. Then they post up their copy and want a critique on their Pokemon drawing. 

There are many ways to learn and mixing them up can provide benefits in different ways. As long as they start, keep going, mix it up and don't quit.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 31, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Incorrect. You want to learn techniques as well and it's valid to use as study. You just dismissed the latter part of my response is that if it's the ONLY thing you're doing is copying to draw (it's bad). It's all part of a larger scheme. You draw from photos (but don't solely draw from those) you draw from life, you draw from imagination.
> 
> You learn more than a thing or two.
> 
> ...



I had a teacher once who'd start sentences with incorrect. You remind me of her....

But yeah, I can see eye to eye with you on that, I didn't see half of your response because my phone didn't load it quite properly. My initial posts were aimed at people who solely use fanart to learn how to draw, becoming a mime of a mime in the long run. I phrased what I said wrong about not gaining anything from copying, however, one shouldn't seek to merely copy everything they see, they should try to make it their own to stand out from the crowd.

I will agree that some styles of drawing are best learned from copying a picture done in a style you want to emulate.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 31, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I had a teacher once who'd start sentences with incorrect. You remind me of her...



What did she teach?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 31, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> What did she teach?



Art 101. She was my first teacher.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Nov 8, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever you do, don't redraw what other people do. You pretty much learn little to nothing that way.



I disagree with you on this point. Studying another's drawing is looking at the solution of the problem. Drawing it out again following the steps helps one understand the picture and hopefully what made them drawn to it enough to study it. However one can not only look at solutions and hope to easily solve problems they have never seen a solution before. That is why it is important to change it up then reference a large range of artworks and photographs.


----------

